# Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??



## Kössi (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich habe die Tage mein Boot vom Strelasund geholt und festgestellt, daß sich Wasser im Bootsrumpf befindet. Ein Leck konnte ich noch nicht ausmachen. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie bekomme ich das Wasser raus, und kann das Wasser den Bootskörper sprengen, wenn es friert? Kann man eine Art Ablaßschraube montieren, um das Wasser im Herbst nach dem slippen abzulassen? Das Boot lag von April- Dezember im Wasser. 
Kössi


----------



## Broiler (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Die Frage ist so formuliert, dass sich kaum Anhaltspunkte finden, die eine Antwort ermöglichen, die dir hilft. Schreibe doch bitte mal was für ein Boot das ist, aus welchem Material es ist. Vielleicht ein zwei Fotos dazu, dann sollte dir hier geholfen werden können. So aus dem Stand würde ich sagen, mach den Kauf rückgängig, Wasser im Rumpf könnte auf ernsthafte Probleme hinweisen, die sich auch mit einem Stopfen nicht lösen lassen. Wenn da drin Holz verbaut ist, wirst Du es mit einer Bootsleiche zu tun haben.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Gibt so viele Moeglichkeiten... Regenwasser, undicht am Uebergang der beiden Rumpfschalen, undichte Fenster falls mit Aufbau, Kondenswasser, Spiegel marode, Undichtigkeiten am Antrieb...

Schreib doch bitte mal was zum Bootstyp und wieviel Wasser wo ist


----------



## Don-Machmut (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe die Tage mein Boot vom Strelasund geholt und festgestellt, daß sich Wasser im Bootsrumpf befindet. Ein Leck konnte ich noch nicht ausmachen. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie bekomme ich das Wasser raus, und kann das Wasser den Bootskörper sprengen, wenn es friert? Kann man eine Art Ablaßschraube montieren, um das Wasser im Herbst nach dem slippen abzulassen? Das Boot lag von April- Dezember im Wasser.
> Kössi



Erste frage wie viel Wasser ist es denn ???
Bissel Schwitzwasser ist normal aber keine 50/100lit 


Und was für ein Boots Typ handelt es sich #h bei vielen booten ist hinten am Spiegel unterm Motor ne Ablassschraube drin |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Interessant wäre noch ob der Rumpf ausgeschäumt ist, oder es eine normale Doppelschale ist?
Wenn der Rumpf mit sogenanntem geschlossen porigen Schaum gefüllt ist, wird es deutlich schwieriger diesen wieder trocken zu bekommen.
Wenn der Rumpf nicht geschäumt ist und kein Zugang über Wartungsluken möglich ist, wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als an der tiefsten Stelle im Heck ein Loch zu bohren um das Wasser ab zu lassen.
Dieses Loch kannst du dann später, wenn das Wasser raus ist (Frühjahr?) mit einem passendem Stopfen wieder verschließen.
Bei Schaum im Rumpf muss dieser, wenn er mit Wasser vollgesogen ist, raus.
Was eine größere Operation wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Kössi (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Ob das Boot geschäumt ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber glaub schon. Wieviel Wasser im Boot ist lässt sich auch schlecht sagen. Man hört es halt jetzt wo es auf dem Trailer ist. könnten so 10-20 Liter sein? Nach einer vorhandenen Ablassschraube werde ich gleich mal schauen.


----------



## Kössi (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Also Ablassschraube ist nicht vorhanden.#q


----------



## ein Angler (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Hi
 So wie es aussieht hast Du Powertrimm, überprüfe mal ob die Befestigungsbolzen, wenn welche unter der Wasserlinie sind das diese nicht dicht sind. Wenn Du nicht an den Boden rankommst musst Du Dir eine Revisionsklappe kaufen und einbauen. Meistens sind doch aber Gummideckel irgendwo die ein einsehen ermöglichen. 
 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Kössi (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Ja die Befestigungsbolzen liegen unterhalb der Wasserlinie und wie  dicht der Geber vom Echolot verbaut wurde weiß ich auch nicht. Das Boot hat hinten 2 Ausläufe. Der Linke ist der Auslauf zum selbstlenzen, was der Rechte bewirkt weiß ich nicht. Da muss ich mal morgen mal nachschauen, wenn es hell ist.


----------



## PetriHelix (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Das Wasser wird vermutlich irgendwo in der Bootswand sitzen. Ein Freund hatte das auch und bei ihm war ein Riss im Rumpf. Prüfe das doch mal, nicht das der Rumpf irgendwo einen Schaden hat. Was sind das für Ausläufe auf dem Bild? Hat das Boot ein Livewell/Fischkasten? Hier könnte Wasser rein kommen, aber das wäre dann im Boot und nicht in der Bootswand. Könntest natürlich mal den Geber abschrauben und gucken ob dort Wasser raus läuft.


----------



## ein Angler (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Ja schau mal da nach sowas wird es sein. Selbst wenn es 10 oder 15 Liter sind beeinträchtigt es das Fahrverhalten sehr gravierend. Und wenn Du in den Rumpf nicht schauen kannst bau Dir eine Revi Klappe ein. Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit das der Spriegel verfault ist. Das Spiel kenne ich nun.
 Gruß Andreas


----------



## harzsalm (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Hallo Kössi,wie ich lese  wohnst Du in Herzberg!
Sollte es Herzberg am Harz sein,dann ruf in Rhumspringe  bei der Sportbootswerft Tibus an.Die  werden Dir sicher weiter helfen können.


----------



## Kössi (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Rer linke Auslauf ist wie gesagt zum Selbstlenzen den Rechten hab ich noch nicht rausbekommen. Fischkasten ist nicht auf dem Boot. Ja den Geber werde ich mal abbauen und wenn Wasser rauskommt ist es ev. das Leck und abdichten in jedem Fall.


----------



## Kössi (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Hi Harzsalm, danke für den Tip. Aber ich wohne in Südbrandenburg und die nächsten Bootswerkstätten sind alle ne Stunde Fahrt entfernt. Aber ein Anruf schadet nicht.


----------



## uwe Leu (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Hallo, ich Tippe auf den Borddurchlass hatte das selbe mit meinem Drago Boot (Billigdurchlass) und Pfusch beim Einsetzten.
Ich habe das Boot zu Hause und Slippe, beim Einbau eines neuen Heckgebers bemerkte ich Feuchtigkeit zwischen Aussen und Innenschale.
Ich habe dann von Innen die GfK Schicht im Feuchtigkeitsbereich geöffnet und getrocknet, der "Wassereinbruch" war minimal.
Wenn das Wasser drin bleibt quilt das Sperrholz und lösst sich auf und im GfK findet eine Osmose statt.
Gruß Uwe Leu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Ich sehe keine Bolzen, die unter der Wasserlinie liegen, der Motor ist doch oberhalb der Wasserlinie verschraubt|kopfkrat

Die eine Öffnung wird die Motorwanne lenzen, an der zweiten sollte eine Lenzpumpe vorgesehen sein. Diese liegt aber unter Wasser. Ich tippe mal, das das Boot eine Zeit lang mit allerhand Wasser im Rumpf im Wasser lag, da kann sich das Wasser schnell einen Weg suchen entlang eines Borddurchlasses.

Ein Schaden des Spiegels ist dann nicht unwahrscheinlich.

Ich drücke die Daumen, das der Schaden sich im Rahmen hält.


----------



## Kössi (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Ok Borddurchlass und Echogeber werde ich als erstes prüfen. Wie lange das Boot Wasser im Rumpf hat weiß ich leider nicht. Hab es voriges Jahr im Dezember gekauft, im April ins Wasser gebracht und vergangene Woche nach Hause geholt. Ob vorher Wasser im Rumpf war hab ich nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## -Lukas- (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Hast du mal ein Bild von innen? 

Habe ein baugleiches Boot, der hintere Stauraum ist zu den beiden Seitenwänden (bei mir) abgetrennt. Ist recht schwierig zu sehen, dort sind aber meist die Kabel für den Steuerstand verlegt. Schau also mal in die Zwischenräume in den Bordwänden, da könnte sich  ebenfalls Wasser gesammelt haben.

Das Wasser solltest du keinesfalls eine ganze Saison dort drin stehen lassen. An diesen Stellen der Innenschale befindet sich kein Osmoseschutz, nicht förderlich fürs Material. 

Mein Boot ist nicht ausgeschäumt, der hintere Teil ist einwandig, Boden im Boot doppelwandig, eventuell könnte da auch das Wasser stehen, was wohl die ungünstigste Möglichkeit wäre.Hast du im Boden irgendwelche Einbauten (Stuhlbase)?

Was ich an deiner Stelle als Wasserlieger ebenfalls mal machen würde ist zu überprüfen, ob der Heckspiegel feucht ist. Dazu einfach mal eine Schraube im Spiegel (Echolotgeber, Motorbolzen) lösen und nach morschen Holz schauen.


----------



## Kössi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Hallo Lukas, ich habe das Boot gestern in die Garage geholt und will mal sehen,wie weit ich in das Boot schauen kann um zu sehen, was genau an Wasser drin ist. Werde mal den Geber abbauen ob da was läuft. Aufbauten auf dem Boden hab ich noch keine. Hast du eigentlich eine genaue Bezeichnung von diesem Boot? Nach der Bezeichnung von meinen Papieren finde ich im Netz nichts. Von wo innen genau willst du ein Bild?


----------



## -Lukas- (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Laufen wird da denke ich nichts, die Schrauben sind ja auch nicht durchgängig. Aber über solche Stellen dringt halt gerne Wasser ein, gerade wenn es ein Wasserlieger ist und die Löcher nicht ordentlich abgedichtet sind. Folge ist, dass das Holz im Sandwich-Heckspiegel Wasser zieht und morsch wird.


Vertrieben werden die Boote glaube ich unter verschiedenen Namen, Mystraly 430, Sea Rider 430. Schau mal bei Google Bilder.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Bei mir hat es an den Borddurchlässen (Selbstlenzer) gelegen, die waren aus Plastik und nach 16 Jahren einfach faul.
Außerdem zieht das Boot möglicherweise bei hoher Fahrt Wasser durch die Löcher die du gebohrt hast um den Geber anzubringen.


----------



## Kössi (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasser im Bootsrumpf ??*

Hallo Leute. Danke für eure Antworten!! Ich hoffe ich kann erstmal Entwarnung geben. Hatte das Boot jetzt in der Garage und über eine Reviluke Wasser, welches sich im hinteren Teil gesammelt hat abschöpfen können. Scheint so, daß das Wasser, welches sich durch Kabeldurchführungen usw. im Rumpf sammelt dort entfernt werden soll. Muss das nochmal genau inspizieren! Werde aber trotzdem sämliche Verschraubungen abdichten!


----------

